# primastar



## j66jde (May 14, 2014)

first off let me say hi to everyone:
I have a primastar 2.0 dci m9r 780 engine
it has developed a fuel leak upto now its very expensive ive changed the leak off pipe on top of the injectors.
the steel injector pipes.
the high pressure fuel pump (ouch)
and the fuel pipe that comes off the fuel filter.
an yes its still leaking....
any advice is very much welcome my friends..


----------

